# Intel WLAN 5300 no connection with iwlwifi

## paulol

Hello gentoomen,

im running Gentoo on my Thinkpad W500, i see all my wireless networks, but I can not connect to ANY of them.. Using wicd.

lspci -v

```

03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Ultimate N WiFi Link 5300

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 1011

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 47

   Memory at f4100000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8K]

   Capabilities: [c8] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [d0] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

   Capabilities: [e0] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

   Capabilities: [140] Device Serial Number 00-21-6a-ff-ff-09-8f-e6

   Kernel driver in use: iwlwifi

```

Kernel:

```
3.4.0
```

dmesg:

```
wlan0: deauthenticating from 00:18:e7:f6:4c:fa by local choice (reason=3)

```

using:

```
sys-kernel/linux-firmware-20120125
```

```

          wlan0     IEEE 802.11abgn  ESSID:off/any  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.427 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated   

          Tx-Power=15 dBm   

          Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

```

All power management Options regarding Wireless or PCI/e in BIOS are off..

I once had a connection, but it took hours to connect... see:

```

[   12.563894] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEBUG enabled

[   12.563897] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEBUGFS disabled

[   12.563900] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEVICE_TRACING enabled

[   12.563902] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEVICE_TESTMODE disabled

[   12.563905] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: CONFIG_IWLWIFI_P2P enabled

[   12.563908] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Detected Intel(R) Ultimate N WiFi Link 5300 AGN, REV=0x24

[   12.563975] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: L1 Disabled; Enabling L0S

[   12.583456] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: device EEPROM VER=0x11e, CALIB=0x4

[   12.583459] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Device SKU: 0xF0

[   12.583462] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Valid Tx ant: 0x7, Valid Rx ant: 0x7

[   12.583482] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Tunable channels: 13 802.11bg, 24 802.11a channels

[   12.585650] Registered led device: phy0-led

[   12.585704] ieee80211 phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-agn-rs'

[   13.997431] rc used greatest stack depth: 4040 bytes left

[   15.439855] EXT4-fs (sda3): re-mounted. Opts: (null)

[   17.494229] Adding 4000180k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:4000180k 

[   19.563859] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: irq 46 for MSI/MSI-X

[   19.664153] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: irq 46 for MSI/MSI-X

[   19.665659] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

[   19.668350] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: L1 Disabled; Enabling L0S

[   19.668786] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Radio type=0x0-0x2-0x0

[   19.824407] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: L1 Disabled; Enabling L0S

[   19.824804] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Radio type=0x0-0x2-0x0

[   19.874255] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

[   24.306606] pci 0000:01:00.0: power state changed by ACPI to D0

[   24.306653] pci 0000:01:00.0: power state changed by ACPI to D0

[   24.306665] pci 0000:01:00.0: enabling device (0106 -> 0107)

[   24.317375] pci 0000:01:00.0: Invalid ROM contents

[   24.317684] pci 0000:01:00.0: Invalid ROM contents

[   24.317941] pci 0000:01:00.0: Invalid ROM contents

[   32.530950] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: L1 Disabled; Enabling L0S

[   32.531374] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Radio type=0x0-0x2-0x0

[   32.581397] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

[   32.825793] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: irq 46 for MSI/MSI-X

[   32.926172] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: irq 46 for MSI/MSI-X

[   32.927506] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

[   32.964712] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: L1 Disabled; Enabling L0S

[   32.965136] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Radio type=0x0-0x2-0x0

[   33.013779] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

[   38.451973] wlan0: authenticate with (MAC-ADRESS)

[   38.452935] wlan0: send auth to (MAC-ADRESS) (try 1/3)

[   38.455488] wlan0: authenticated

[   38.456056] wlan0: associate with (MAC-ADRESS) (try 1/3)

[   38.458679] wlan0: RX AssocResp from (MAC-ADRESS) (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=2)

[   38.458686] wlan0: associated

[   38.468098] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready

[   48.530066] wlan0: no IPv6 routers present

[   50.153457] wlan0: deauthenticating from (MAC-ADRESS) by local choice (reason=3)

[   50.175626] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

[   50.188351] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: L1 Disabled; Enabling L0S

[   50.188749] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Radio type=0x0-0x2-0x0

[   50.239746] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

[   50.472778] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: irq 46 for MSI/MSI-X

[   50.573175] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: irq 46 for MSI/MSI-X

[   50.574515] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

[   50.604048] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: L1 Disabled; Enabling L0S

[   50.604448] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Radio type=0x0-0x2-0x0

[   50.654069] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

[   51.627112] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: L1 Disabled; Enabling L0S

[   51.627510] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Radio type=0x0-0x2-0x0

[   51.676849] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

[   51.909808] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: irq 46 for MSI/MSI-X

[   52.010210] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: irq 46 for MSI/MSI-X

[   52.011547] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

[   52.831084] wlan0: authenticate with (MAC-ADRESS)

[   52.831947] wlan0: send auth to (MAC-ADRESS) (try 1/3)

[   52.834371] wlan0: authenticated

[   52.835058] wlan0: associate with (MAC-ADRESS) (try 1/3)

[   52.837760] wlan0: RX AssocResp from (MAC-ADRESS) (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=2)

[   52.837767] wlan0: associated

[   52.844435] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready

[   63.348113] wlan0: deauthenticating from (MAC-ADRESS) by local choice (reason=3)

[   63.365508] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

[   63.379663] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: L1 Disabled; Enabling L0S

[   63.380092] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Radio type=0x0-0x2-0x0

[   63.429264] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

[   63.664783] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: irq 46 for MSI/MSI-X

[   63.765205] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: irq 46 for MSI/MSI-X

[   63.766537] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

[   63.796391] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: L1 Disabled; Enabling L0S

[   63.796789] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Radio type=0x0-0x2-0x0

[   63.846259] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

[   64.821240] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: L1 Disabled; Enabling L0S

[   64.821638] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Radio type=0x0-0x2-0x0

[   64.871142] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

[   65.103793] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: irq 46 for MSI/MSI-X

[   65.204225] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: irq 46 for MSI/MSI-X

[   65.205707] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

[   66.021055] wlan0: authenticate with (MAC-ADRESS)

[   66.022065] wlan0: send auth to (MAC-ADRESS) (try 1/3)

[   66.024573] wlan0: authenticated

[   66.025055] wlan0: associate with (MAC-ADRESS) (try 1/3)

[   66.027688] wlan0: RX AssocResp from (MAC-ADRESS) (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=2)

[   66.027694] wlan0: associated

[   66.035865] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready

[   75.997305] wlan0: deauthenticating from (MAC-ADRESS) by local choice (reason=3)

[   76.019604] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

[   76.033558] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: L1 Disabled; Enabling L0S

[   76.033956] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Radio type=0x0-0x2-0x0

[   76.083072] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

[   76.318789] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: irq 46 for MSI/MSI-X

[   76.419212] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: irq 46 for MSI/MSI-X

[   76.420547] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

[   76.450249] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: L1 Disabled; Enabling L0S

[   76.450647] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Radio type=0x0-0x2-0x0

[   76.500153] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

[   77.473192] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: L1 Disabled; Enabling L0S

[   77.473590] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Radio type=0x0-0x2-0x0

[   77.523116] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

[   77.756795] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: irq 46 for MSI/MSI-X

[   77.857200] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: irq 46 for MSI/MSI-X

[   77.858711] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

[   78.678046] wlan0: authenticate with (MAC-ADRESS)

[   78.678942] wlan0: send auth to (MAC-ADRESS) (try 1/3)

[   78.681426] wlan0: authenticated

[   78.682060] wlan0: associate with (MAC-ADRESS) (try 1/3)

[   78.686291] wlan0: RX AssocResp from (MAC-ADRESS) (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=2)

[   78.686298] wlan0: associated

[   78.692661] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready

[   83.064360] wlan0: deauthenticating from (MAC-ADRESS) by local choice (reason=3)

[   83.080659] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

[   83.094389] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: L1 Disabled; Enabling L0S

[   83.094788] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Radio type=0x0-0x2-0x0

[   83.143964] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

[   83.377792] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: irq 46 for MSI/MSI-X

[   83.478204] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: irq 46 for MSI/MSI-X

[   83.479538] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

[  273.042818] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: L1 Disabled; Enabling L0S

[  273.043237] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Radio type=0x0-0x2-0x0

[  273.093285] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

[  276.452129] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: L1 Disabled; Enabling L0S

[  276.452527] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Radio type=0x0-0x2-0x0

[  276.502304] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

[  276.733758] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: irq 46 for MSI/MSI-X

[  276.834193] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: irq 46 for MSI/MSI-X

[  276.835529] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

[  276.874691] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: L1 Disabled; Enabling L0S

[  276.875117] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Radio type=0x0-0x2-0x0

[  276.924064] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

[  279.100806] wlan0: authenticate with (MAC-ADRESS)

[  279.101782] wlan0: send auth to (MAC-ADRESS) (try 1/3)

[  279.104192] wlan0: authenticated

[  279.105053] wlan0: associate with (MAC-ADRESS) (try 1/3)

[  279.107681] wlan0: RX AssocResp from (MAC-ADRESS) (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=2)

[  279.107688] wlan0: associated

[  279.114279] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready

[  283.064637] wlan0: deauthenticating from (MAC-ADRESS) by local choice (reason=3)

[  283.080623] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

[  283.094437] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: L1 Disabled; Enabling L0S

[  283.094834] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Radio type=0x0-0x2-0x0

[  283.143936] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

[  283.377782] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: irq 46 for MSI/MSI-X

[  283.478188] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: irq 46 for MSI/MSI-X

[  283.479518] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

[  301.708274] kworker/u:0 used greatest stack depth: 4008 bytes left

[  478.065406] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: L1 Disabled; Enabling L0S

[  478.065804] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Radio type=0x0-0x2-0x0

[  478.115331] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

[  481.428008] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: L1 Disabled; Enabling L0S

[  481.428436] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Radio type=0x0-0x2-0x0

[  481.478017] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

[  481.709742] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: irq 46 for MSI/MSI-X

[  481.810193] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: irq 46 for MSI/MSI-X

[  481.811662] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

[  481.848132] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: L1 Disabled; Enabling L0S

[  481.848529] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Radio type=0x0-0x2-0x0

[  481.898259] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

[  484.086561] wlan0: authenticate with (MAC-ADRESS)

[  484.087462] wlan0: send auth to (MAC-ADRESS) (try 1/3)

[  484.090050] wlan0: authenticated

[  484.091054] wlan0: associate with (MAC-ADRESS) (try 1/3)

[  484.093699] wlan0: RX AssocResp from (MAC-ADRESS) (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=2)

[  484.093706] wlan0: associated

[  484.097735] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready

[  488.065997] wlan0: deauthenticating from (MAC-ADRESS) by local choice (reason=3)

[  488.085645] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

[  488.099615] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: L1 Disabled; Enabling L0S

[  488.100036] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Radio type=0x0-0x2-0x0

[  488.148996] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

[  488.381734] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: irq 46 for MSI/MSI-X

[  488.482190] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: irq 46 for MSI/MSI-X

[  488.483527] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

[  683.043956] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: L1 Disabled; Enabling L0S

[  683.044373] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Radio type=0x0-0x2-0x0

[  683.094390] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

[  686.408002] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: L1 Disabled; Enabling L0S

[  686.408427] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Radio type=0x0-0x2-0x0

[  686.458295] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

[  686.689788] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: irq 46 for MSI/MSI-X

[  686.790234] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: irq 46 for MSI/MSI-X

[  686.791568] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

[  686.826709] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: L1 Disabled; Enabling L0S

[  686.827132] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Radio type=0x0-0x2-0x0

[  686.876312] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

[  689.053826] wlan0: authenticate with (MAC-ADRESS)

[  689.054814] wlan0: send auth to (MAC-ADRESS) (try 1/3)

[  689.057339] wlan0: authenticated

[  689.058056] wlan0: associate with (MAC-ADRESS) (try 1/3)

[  689.060709] wlan0: RX AssocResp from (MAC-ADRESS) (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=2)

[  689.060716] wlan0: associated

[  689.069311] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready

[  693.065238] wlan0: deauthenticating from (MAC-ADRESS) by local choice (reason=3)

[  693.080656] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

[  693.094543] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: L1 Disabled; Enabling L0S

[  693.094941] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Radio type=0x0-0x2-0x0

[  693.144064] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

[  693.376785] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: irq 46 for MSI/MSI-X

[  693.477235] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: irq 46 for MSI/MSI-X

[  693.478565] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

[  888.043012] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: L1 Disabled; Enabling L0S

[  888.043437] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Radio type=0x0-0x2-0x0

[  888.093306] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

[  891.403166] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: L1 Disabled; Enabling L0S

[  891.403564] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Radio type=0x0-0x2-0x0

[  891.453022] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

[  891.684842] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: irq 46 for MSI/MSI-X

[  891.785245] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: irq 46 for MSI/MSI-X

[  891.786710] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

[  891.822750] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: L1 Disabled; Enabling L0S

[  891.823176] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Radio type=0x0-0x2-0x0

[  891.872017] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

[  894.049892] wlan0: authenticate with (MAC-ADRESS)

[  894.050877] wlan0: send auth to (MAC-ADRESS) (try 1/3)

[  894.053437] wlan0: authenticated

[  894.054061] wlan0: associate with (MAC-ADRESS) (try 1/3)

[  894.057019] wlan0: RX AssocResp from (MAC-ADRESS) (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=2)

[  894.057026] wlan0: associated

[  894.065342] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready

[  903.065094] wlan0: deauthenticating from (MAC-ADRESS) by local choice (reason=3)

[  903.082663] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

[  903.096515] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: L1 Disabled; Enabling L0S

[  903.096913] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Radio type=0x0-0x2-0x0

[  903.146038] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

[  903.379773] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: irq 46 for MSI/MSI-X

[  903.480243] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: irq 46 for MSI/MSI-X

[  903.481573] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

[ 1093.043764] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: L1 Disabled; Enabling L0S

[ 1093.044207] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Radio type=0x0-0x2-0x0

[ 1093.094091] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

[ 1096.463483] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: L1 Disabled; Enabling L0S

[ 1096.463866] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Radio type=0x0-0x2-0x0

[ 1096.510275] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

[ 1096.711446] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: irq 46 for MSI/MSI-X

[ 1096.812180] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: irq 46 for MSI/MSI-X

[ 1096.812869] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

[ 1096.851675] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: L1 Disabled; Enabling L0S

[ 1096.852102] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Radio type=0x0-0x2-0x0

[ 1096.900897] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

[ 1099.076782] wlan0: authenticate with (MAC-ADRESS)

[ 1099.077769] wlan0: send auth to (MAC-ADRESS) (try 1/3)

[ 1099.080302] wlan0: authenticated

[ 1099.081054] wlan0: associate with (MAC-ADRESS) (try 1/3)

[ 1099.083697] wlan0: RX AssocResp from (MAC-ADRESS) (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=2)

[ 1099.083704] wlan0: associated

[ 1099.090094] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready

[ 1103.065345] wlan0: deauthenticating from (MAC-ADRESS) by local choice (reason=3)

[ 1103.079640] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

[ 1103.093519] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: L1 Disabled; Enabling L0S

[ 1103.093917] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Radio type=0x0-0x2-0x0

[ 1103.142985] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

[ 1103.375774] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: irq 46 for MSI/MSI-X

[ 1103.476244] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: irq 46 for MSI/MSI-X

[ 1103.477576] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

[ 1298.044709] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: L1 Disabled; Enabling L0S

[ 1298.045149] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Radio type=0x0-0x2-0x0

[ 1298.094098] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

[ 1301.470204] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: L1 Disabled; Enabling L0S

[ 1301.470604] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Radio type=0x0-0x2-0x0

[ 1301.519976] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

[ 1301.752810] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: irq 46 for MSI/MSI-X

[ 1301.853246] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: irq 46 for MSI/MSI-X

[ 1301.854581] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

[ 1301.894194] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: L1 Disabled; Enabling L0S

[ 1301.894592] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Radio type=0x0-0x2-0x0

[ 1301.943912] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

[ 1304.122142] wlan0: authenticate with (MAC-ADRESS)

[ 1304.123044] wlan0: send auth to (MAC-ADRESS) (try 1/3)

[ 1304.125600] wlan0: authenticated

[ 1304.126082] wlan0: associate with (MAC-ADRESS) (try 1/3)

[ 1304.128775] wlan0: RX AssocResp from (MAC-ADRESS) (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=2)

[ 1304.128782] wlan0: associated

[ 1304.136881] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready

[ 1314.298143] wlan0: no IPv6 routers present

```

Wat do?

----------

## paulol

It works in Ubuntu....

----------

## paulol

/etc/conf.d/net

```
modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-wlan0 -Dwext"

wpa_timeout_wlan0=60

config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )

dhcpcd_wlan0="-t 30"

dns_domain_lo="//////////"

config_lo=( "127.0.0.1" )

auto_eth0="true"

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

```

/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

```

update_config=1

```

dhcpcd installed, running as daemon

net.eth0, net.wlan0, net.lo also running as daemon

What is going on?

I switched to NetworkManager and I tried using the plasma-widget to connect. didn't work..

----------

## paulol

bump

----------

